# An illustrated guide to ESRB ratings



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2010)

This is for the parents who can't figure out exactly what the rating system means.



Spoiler













Nerf Now!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, that seems about right. Though we don't ever see the bottom rating in stores.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 31, 2010)

lol, except M wouldn't be censored, you should fix that


----------



## person66 (Dec 31, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> lol, except M wouldn't be censored, you should fix that


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't get the tentacles one.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2010)

If you can't figure that out, then you need to stick with the "E" games.


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 31, 2010)

OH!. did a quick search. I know what it is now.


----------



## person66 (Dec 31, 2010)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> OH!. did a quick search. I know what it is now.


O Rly?


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 31, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> Arithmatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with that smile on his face i think he does


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 31, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it'd more be like this though -


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 31, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW WHAT IT MEANS. IT'S PENETRATION.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 31, 2010)

EvangelionEX said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would post here the real pics of it, but i can't. It's not exactly something to get turned on by unless you're into that sort of stuff


----------



## chyyran (Dec 31, 2010)

You forgot Early Childhood and E10+


----------



## Searinox (Dec 31, 2010)

*to mariah carey's "miracles"*

There can be tentacles when you believe
Though porn is fail, it's hard to quit~


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 31, 2010)

ETMA.

Enlightment of Tentacles for Mature Audiences.


----------



## mameks (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 31, 2010)

I had just posted this yesterday and the post got deleted and the topic I posted it in got locked (Although granted that wasn't because of me)...
Conspiracy!!!

Although granted I had no clue where it was from but still... 
Also the pic was slightly bigger



			
				Arithmatics said:
			
		

> OH!. did a quick search. I know what it is now.


----------



## EvangelionEX (Jan 1, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> I had just posted this yesterday and the post got deleted and the topic I posted it in got locked (Although granted that wasn't because of me)...
> Conspiracy!!!
> 
> Although granted I had no clue where it was from but still...
> ...



Nice picture. Here's a cookie.


----------



## mameks (Jan 1, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> I had just posted this yesterday and the post got deleted and the topic I posted it in got locked (Although granted that wasn't because of me)...
> Conspiracy!!!
> 
> Although granted I had no clue where it was from but still...
> ...







Nice? pic :3


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

ORETACHI WO DARE DA TO OMOTE YAGARU!?


----------



## mameks (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow....leave it to shlong to actually know the quote in Japanese...


----------



## mameks (Jan 1, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Wow....leave it to shlong to actually know the quote in Japanese...


Yesh, it's the final one


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

Most epic moment ever.


----------



## mameks (Jan 1, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Most epic moment ever.


Yes.
That whole scene


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 1, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Wow....leave it to shlong to actually know the quote in Japanese...


Is it bad I knew it too but just didn't get to the topic in time?...



Also to everyone saying good pic while quoting me... You guys mean Tentacle Grape right?
Because this is also funny (Yet more direct)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2011)

Getting awfully close to an M rating, there.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 1, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Getting awfully close to an M rating, there.


Hey... We're keeping people sober here...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm just keeping it from becoming a furry thread.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 1, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'm just keeping it from becoming a furry thread.








And she wasn't even a real catgirl... she was wearing fake ears and a fake tail...


----------



## Law (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like it could be a butt-plug tail.

Might want to remove it just in case.


----------



## mameks (Jan 1, 2011)

This thread...it went wrong somewhere :3


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> This thread...it went wrong somewhere :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Are you sure?


----------



## Law (Jan 1, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I've seen enough hentai to recognise one.


vvvvvvv: yeah, you tell them! if I went on mastermind I would make it my specialist subject considering how much freaky porn I've seen over the years.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you questioning law's knowledge of butt-plugs?


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

No, no no. I was saying that to shlong!

I was using you as an example.


----------



## mameks (Jan 1, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> No, no no. I was saying that to shlong!
> 
> I was using you as an example.


In that case.
I'm not sure what it is that makes me think this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*looks at picture*
...




Nope, can't work it out :/


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 1, 2011)

The fact you can see crack past the start of the harness for the tail didn't give it away? Yet you don't really see much so it should still be postable even if the tail is up her ass...

............Now why was I even noticing that?....

*Posts merged*



			
				shlong said:
			
		

> This thread...it went wrong somewhere :3


No... This topic went right somewhere....


----------



## .Chris (Jan 1, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 1, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> You forgot Early Childhood and E10+


HEHEHE 
Early Childhood shows just the hair [you know.. brushing games]
HEHE


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 1, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody fucking hell...


----------



## mameks (Jan 1, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> +snip+
> Bloody fucking hell...


I agree.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 2, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























































































































































its suppost to say "HELL", but mez cant fit it.


----------



## Sop (Jan 4, 2011)

FUCK! someone close this thread before the hentai tentacles and furries come!


----------



## Crass (Jan 4, 2011)

Furry's you say? Do ape's count?


----------



## Sop (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice shoop!


----------



## Nujui (Jan 20, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> This thread...it went wrong somewhere :3



So when did this thread get lost?

Also, love the ESRB pic. Get's everything right.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 20, 2011)

Can someone please explain to me exactly what the fuck the point of having M and AO 1 year away is.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 21, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain to me exactly what the fuck the point of having M and AO 1 year away is.


AO has not just teh boobies, but teh vags


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 21, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course in this case vags is short for vagabonds. And since Monkat is a vagabond, all the games he's in must be rated AO.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 21, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's monkat in San Andreas?


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 21, 2011)

whats adults only octopus tenticals.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 21, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have to ask you're too young to know.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 21, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Elvarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best Answer, as chosen by a moderator.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 21, 2011)

just a random question, when did it start with tentacles?

and don't give me the "you're too young to know" i know what it its. i wanna know it's origin. (doing some catch-up reading at one piece)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't feel obligated to help anybody that uses a "too lazy" excuse.


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain to me exactly what the fuck the point of having M and AO 1 year away is.


Probably for the same reason that it's illegal to smoke when you're 17 years, eleven months and four weeks old, but it's perfectly fine when you're 18.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 21, 2011)

what are the octopus tenticals for i lost 10 years of memory when i was age 10-20 due from being hit in the head hard causing amnesia so whats ut for?


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 21, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> what are the octopus tenticals for i lost 10 years of memory when i was age 10-20 due from being hit in the head hard causing amnesia so whats ut for?QUOTE(ineap09 @ Jan 21 2011, 03:43 AM) If you have to ask you're too young to know.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 23, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> what are the octopus tenticals for i lost 10 years of memory when i was age 10-20 due from being hit in the head hard causing amnesia so whats ut for?


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Elvarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> > what are the octopus tenticals for i lost 10 years of memory when i was age 10-20 due from being hit in the head hard causing amnesia so whats ut for?


"Embedding disabled by request
Watch on YouTube"






*Watches it on youtube*


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

Now, please don't go of topic.

1. If you are to young to know what these terms mean, it is because it is for your own good.

2. The moderator just wanted to post what ESRB rating's meant. Why are we discussing these kind of things in front of youn audiences?

3. There is a reason why the embedding was disabled.


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Now, please don't go of topic.
> 
> 1. If you are to young to know what these terms mean, it is because it is for your own good.
> 
> ...


What the fuck is this shit?

Get the fuck out of my eof.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. It says that these forums are run by the *moderators*, meaning that you are not a moderator from what I see on your account.

2. You cannot tell me to "get out" of EOF unless otherwise told by the moderators.

So please, respect me being in these forums and posting here for I have not posted anything AGAINST the forum rules.


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't tell if this guy is

A. trolling
B. an idiot
C. a child
D. all of the above

It's definitely at least one, though...


----------



## Frog (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm gonna go with D...


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> I can't tell if this guy is
> 
> A. trolling
> B. an idiot
> ...


Please, no insulting another member if you are a *moderator*. To be respected, you must respect others on these forums.

Now, back on topic, please if I may be so polite.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 24, 2011)

royal relax dont have to listen to him.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> royal relax dont have to listen to him.


Thank you for such welcoming advice.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 24, 2011)

Wait, the EoF has rules?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always thought it was a rule less cesspool for the lessers. Oh well, for the people that don't know the EoF is the most lax area on the forum. Here joke, suggestive and otherwise unfunny topics are allowed. Here only the very fundamental rules apply. No porn (almost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), no bashing other members, etc. Hell even double/triple posting is allowed. The only person I have ever seen get warned for spamming the EoF is Coryfrog7.


----------



## Frog (Jan 24, 2011)

Did something happen while I was gone?
Since when was the EOF supposed to be taken so seriously...?
And more to the point, when did it have a topic!?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 24, 2011)

Frog said:
			
		

> Did something happen while I was gone?
> Since when was the EOF supposed to be taken so seriously...?
> And more to the point, when did it have a topic!?


No. Never. Almost never.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

Frog said:
			
		

> Did something happen while I was gone?
> Since when was the EOF supposed to be taken so seriously...?
> And more to the point, when did it have a topic!?


If you would have read the first post, you would know what this topic was about.
This post was made by a moderator for a reason, and the reason was to allow people to understand what ESRB means by their ratings, not for posting random posts not having much or any meaning to this topic. If you want to post about things irrelevant to this topic or having nothing to do with this topic, go start another topic, for being an EoF.

Not to ACT like a moderator, but I want to make sure topics are not overwhelmed by useless posts.


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you read it, you'd know that it was made to publicize a webcomic relating to the ESRB, and spread humor to forum-goers.

Just because a moderator makes a post, doesn't mean that it's serious.

Idiot.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, a mod who makes a topic DIRECTLY in the EoF should never be taken seriously. However when a mod removes posts and warns you for something, THEN you should pay attention to what they have to say.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Sir


----------



## Sterling (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Not to ACT like a moderator, but I want to make sure topics are not overwhelmed by useless posts.


Then you sir have visited the wrong area. The EoF is entirely useless in, and of itself.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would think people would be polite and not act like what you call "children" when insulting another member. Very strange indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do not see any humor what so ever in the moderator's post. 

Now, please can we go back on topic for what it is. Soon, moderators will start deleting posts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Topic Name*: An illustrated guide to ESRB ratings

This does not give you the right, momkat, to say that these are your forums, since this is a place to talk random topics, as you say.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the way you talk i dont think you see humor in anything.


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> You would think people would be polite and not act like what you call "children" when insulting another member. Very strange indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitch, these forums are MINE.

I am the fucking future.


----------



## Frog (Jan 24, 2011)

You seriously better be trolling here...


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

I will post no more here, since I am not accepted here as a respected user.


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> I will post no more here, since I am not accepted here as a respected user.


----------



## Frog (Jan 24, 2011)

...I think you must have gotten lost...
Anywhere outside the EOF and sure you'd have a point, but sanity, logic and respect have no place in these here forums.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> I will post no more here, since I am not accepted here as a respected user.



okie dokie


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> I will post no more here, since I am not accepted here as a respected user.









Or is this better?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> This does not give you the right, momkat, to say that these are your forums, since this is a place to talk random topics, as you say.
> Chill bro.
> 
> He hasn't, and when exactly has he? If he has, (GodDammitMomkat!) why did you take him seriously? Here is the brief overview of the topics in the EoF:
> ...


For one your e-penis post count does not increase it's size here. Key words here are "Fun" & "Games". (Don't let this fool you though, there is nothing fun about the stuff here in this area.)

The quickest way to get a ban is to call others names and troll. We called you on this, so why do you insist on continuing this argument (aka "trolling")? Hey Vulpes, send this guy a P.M. about how serious you were actually being if you must.

Also: Pfft, arguing with logic in the EoF... WHAT HAS THIS FORUM COME TO?!

EDIT: Why would this make you quit the temp? No one's pride and dignity is safe here in the EoF.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess since this is the fun&games forum:




*I AM WATCHING YOU!*


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> He hasn't, and when exactly has he? If he has, (GodDammitMomkat!)
> 
> I am your mother and I do not approve of this talk.
> 
> ...


Mine pretty much is.

I'm pretty much worshipped here


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its a start.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its a start.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 24, 2011)

See, we're one more double post to world Domination


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

Y U DUBUL POST?!


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















i haven't laughed so much in a while  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , love this guy (no homo)

you heard him monkat! We wont be harassed by your mighty twisted hairy ways any longer! Theres a new ESRB Sheriff, and hes called RoyalCardMan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He be trollin his way up the ranks to replace you~


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> i haven't laughed so much in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ahem*

I believe you mean momkat.

edit: fixed typo


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 24, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> *ahem*
> 
> I believe you mean momkat.
> 
> edit: fixed typo


pfft, i will not be pulled into giving you new nicknames and titles ¬_¬

i shall only  call you "monkat" or "kitty"


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

I swear to me, if you call me kitty, I will so rub up against you until you give me food.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, now there. Even though he insults me, doesn't mean you can insult him.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 24, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> I swear to me, if you call me kitty, I will so rub up against you until you give me food.
> 
> *_*
> 
> ...


he gets enjoyment from people insulting him, so its ok.


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Even negative attention slightly inflates my ego


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 24, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My condolences... Take this.. you need it..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 24, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> If you would have read the first post, you would know what this topic was about.
> This post was made by a moderator for a reason, and the reason was to allow people to understand what ESRB means by their ratings, not for posting random posts not having much or any meaning to this topic. If you want to post about things irrelevant to this topic or having nothing to do with this topic, go start another topic, for being an EoF.




Wow man. _(must)_ I think you got _(not)_ the wrong impression _(laugh)_ by the fact that _(until I)_ a mod _(finish posting)_ posted this.

the point is that I laughed, and thought a lot of other people would too.
(In the EoF that's all the point you need)


We like having fun too.


----------



## Sop (Jan 24, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Wait, the EoF has rules?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a warn.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 24, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> I would probably be nude.
> 
> I usually am. Especially when hungry.
> 
> ...


it's no good, its been integrated into my soul *_*


----------



## Narayan (Jan 25, 2011)

wow, being in a different timeline(am i correct? coz u slip when i'm awake) makes me miss such good things.


----------



## monkat (Jan 25, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> wow, being in a different timeline(am i correct? coz u slip when i'm awake) makes me miss such good things.


Time zone.

Definitely time zone.

Unless you live in a parallel dimension.


----------



## Arras (Jan 25, 2011)

GBAtemp: making interdimensional talk possible! Seriously, I love this site.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 25, 2011)

Arras said:
			
		

> GBAtemp: making interdimensional talk possible! Seriously, *I love this site.*



who wouldn't?


----------

